# Frog legs?



## WinkAXiD (Oct 6, 2009)

I apologize in advance for my ignorance on this topic. My husband is the "keeper of the frogs" in our home but he is currently deployed so I am taking care of the frogs until his return. So please excuse my non-technical naming and descriptions!

We have 2 yellow and black striped/spotted frogs about an inch long. (don't know the name) But they have been laying lots of eggs. The first few batches have hatched and I put the tadpoles into the little cups until they got their legs. Then moved them to the "lose your tail" tank. They all came out fine. 

Just recently the tadpoles in the little cups have been getting all 4 legs but one of the front legs is attached under its chest by a small tag of skin. Almost like a sling for people. The leg is fully formed and seperate up until that piece of skin. Then the fully formed foot sticks out the other side. There are probably 5 or 6 that currently have this going on and it's varied between the left and right side. They have also lost their tails completely and have moved up onto the dry land part by themselves. They jump around on their own but do tend to fall to the side. 

I know to watch for that spindly leg syndrome but the leg doesn't look spindly, just not fully detached from it's chest. And I have noticed 2 frogs that are losing their tails right now that have 1 fully formed and big front leg and absolutely nothing on the other side. No bump or anything. 

Like I said, my knowledge is very very minimal and my husband hasn't been able to figure it out over the phone so any ideas/help would be greatly appreciated! I also don't have regular access to the internet right now so it may take me a few days to get back to any further questions that people may have about the issue. 

Thank you all so much in advance!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The tads normally dvelop like that, but usually break though that layer of skin to pop the front legs, just give them a few more days and see what develops, feel free to ask plenty of questions we are here to help.


----------



## WinkAXiD (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply! It has been a week or more for some of them. Is that normal for the length of time. Their tails are completely gone and they have moved onto the land and only go in the water if I scare them.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

It seems odd that they are out of the water with their tails gone and still have one leg attached. It may clear up on it's own, sorry I don't have advise.

Is it the same side for all of the frogs? E.G. all of their left arms.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Can you provide some pictures?


----------



## Lizardguy (May 21, 2009)

Ok so I am new to this forum but old....(seasoned) Too frogs . It seems like you may have a form of nutritional deficency. Could be the vitamins for the adults may have expired and therefore creating a vitamin deficency which the adults have passed down to the tadpoles. The Other thing is it could be the diet that you are feeding the tadpoles may have expired. Therefore causing this deficancy in your metamorphing frogs. I personally buy smaller containers of vitamins, tadpole bites and fish flake, this way it I used it before it expires. Might cost a little more but well worth the piece of mind.

I hope this helps
Mike
1.1.0 Choclate leucomelas
1.1.0 leucomelas
1.1.0 cobalts
1.1.0 oyapok
1.1.0 powder blues
3.3.17 azureus
2.4.0 green sips
1.1.0 blue & black auratus
2.4.0 fantasticus
1.3.0 cherry head redfoot tortoises


----------



## WinkAXiD (Oct 6, 2009)

Fishman- No consistancy on the side of the legs that stay attached. Some are on the right and some are on the left. 

Elf_Ascetic- I will be able to post some pictures in about a week and a half. I killed our home computer and have to use the libraries internet until the new one shows up  

Lizardguy- I will check the vitamin powders for expiration dates. Hadn't thought of that though. I have had several tadpoles since that have gotten all 4 legs fine. Would a nutrional deficency only effect some and not others? 


Thanks so much again for all your help!!


----------

